# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Help me!

## thangnm

Chào các bác!
Có đại ca em vớ đc cái này mà không biết dùng drive hay biến tần ntn cho nó chạy,em đăng lên đây có bác nào biết giúp đỡ em nhé!





Cảm ơn các bác đã quan tâm!

----------


## thuhanoi

Quá ngon, bao nhiêu lúa vậy bác

----------


## Nam CNC

chạy ra quận 8 mau , có thể có mấy cái hộp điều khiển cho nó

----------

thangnm

----------


## hung1706

http://www.nskamericacorp.com/prod_m...ool_e3000.aspx
Cái này có thể giúp ích cho bác chủ. Con này hình như là dạng khoan mạch in, gá dao max 3mm hay sao ák. Bác chủ inbox em cái giá để em nghiên cứu khoa học với hehe

----------


## thuhanoi

Cái này going cá chuồn vậy nó thường đi theo đàn  :Big Grin: . Nhanh đi lùng gấp, mà nhớ cái cục điện đi theo nó mới có giá trị

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hehe chắc phải nhờ đại ca Nam lùng giúp em 1 con ùi...nhìn ham quá ợ  :Big Grin: . Bác thuhanoi có muốn lùng hơm  :Big Grin:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## terminaterx300

> chạy ra quận 8 mau , có thể có mấy cái hộp điều khiển cho nó


2tr nguyên bộ  :Cool:

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Bán đi em mua  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

Ái chai, 2 tr nguyên bộ tội gì không thử nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Cả bộ spin và biê´n tâˋn nhá, ko chơi quánh lẻ, chia để bán nha  :Smile: )))

----------


## inhainha

> 2tr nguyên bộ


Bác cho xin tấm hình nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bác cho xin tấm hình nào


Hi, có mô mà xin đùa đó mà  :Big Grin:

----------


## terminaterx300

> Hi, có mô mà xin đùa đó mà


đợt trước ra hỏi nó mua cái BT ko nó ko chịu bán, bảo bán nguyên bộ cả tay luôn là 2tr, tay thì cũ với sét nhưng còn quay êm

nghe xong chán đi về  :Cool:  chạy hàng cùi cùi nản

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## hung1706

Kaka vậy là túm cái bọc lại là đại ca chém gió nãy lữa luôn ah ??? Làm em tưởng thiệt, ham hố ngay, mà bác inhainha có vẻ ham hơn em nữa vì size em đó vừa khít cho con mini  :Big Grin:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Nhưng mà nếu có mình cũng xin một em chân dài để khoe nhé nhé

----------


## inhainha

> Kaka vậy là túm cái bọc lại là đại ca chém gió nãy lữa luôn ah ??? Làm em tưởng thiệt, ham hố ngay, mà bác inhainha có vẻ ham hơn em nữa vì size em đó vừa khít cho con mini


Cũng không cần gấp lắm vì cái cục sắt đó chắc sang năm mới triển khai  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Kaka gom bây h chứ vài ngày nữa giá nó lên là hỗng còn giá 2tr đâu anh kakaka

----------


## thangnm

Cám ơn các bác,cái này không phải của em,của anh bạn cũng yêu khoa học lắm hỏi em làm thế nào cho nó chạy,em cũng mù tịt nên mới lên trên này nhờ các bác chỉ giáo mà

----------


## thangnm

> chạy ra quận 8 mau , có thể có mấy cái hộp điều khiển cho nó


Bác Nam có nhận vụ này không?,em gửi vào bác cho nó chạy rồi gửi ra cho em.

----------


## thangnm

> http://www.nskamericacorp.com/prod_m...ool_e3000.aspx
> Cái này có thể giúp ích cho bác chủ. Con này hình như là dạng khoan mạch in, gá dao max 3mm hay sao ák. Bác chủ inbox em cái giá để em nghiên cứu khoa học với hehe


Thank bác,chắc nặng đô đây!

----------


## thangnm

> Cái này going cá chuồn vậy nó thường đi theo đàn . Nhanh đi lùng gấp, mà nhớ cái cục điện đi theo nó mới có giá trị


Bác muốn mua cứ thử hỏi đại ca Tuấn 0972251972 xem bác ấy mua ở đâu nhé

----------


## ahdvip

úiiiiii, đợt trước thấy mấy cái hộp điều khiển kiểu này bên quận 8 nè, hèn gì nó ghi công suất nhỏ xíu, thì ra là của mấy em này. hiccc, biết thế mình lụm về bữa nay chém được rồi.

----------


## thehiena2

ôi, cá tươi, cá tươi, chảy dãi.................

----------


## Gamo

Bác bí quá thì lấy cái biến tần, loại có dk closed loop, chạy thử xem sao?

----------

thangnm

----------


## tcm

Khoe các bác đồ chơi của em.
https://youtu.be/riswB40lrYM

----------


## tcm



----------

Nam CNC, thangnm

----------


## thangnm

> 


bác có giúp gì được em không nhỉ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## tcm

Thấy các bác thích thì em khoe thôi chứ em không giúp gì cho bác được. :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

con của bác tcm công suất bao nhiêu W ? theo em biết em ấy gá dao đến 6mm, mà sao cái động cơ phía sau bé tẹo nhỉ ? nó được 300W không bác ?


Bác chủ liên lạc với thành viên Hadenki đi nhé , bác ấy có 1 em điều khiển của NSK ( Nakanishi là hãng con của NSK ) , suất ra 33V , 1000Hz , em thấy tương đương con của bác luôn đó , có thể điều khiển quay tốt. Theo em biết thì con của bác thì gia công đồ micro mini , hay khoan mạch là chủ yếu, công suất chưa tới 50W .

----------


## tcm

Em thấy catalog nó cho cái biểu đồ này.

 Theo biểu đồ thì công suất max là 350w

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy thì nó có ngưỡng tối ưu 0.09N.m, 30000rpm , 250W , gọi là ngưỡng S1 nhỉ ? mà cái ngưỡng này không liên tục được , chắc được 1 khoảng thời gian thôi ,quá thì nó bốc khói . Với 0.09N.m ở 30000rpm dao 2mm chơi 1mm đồng thau chắc vô tư , 0.09 thì dao 3mm ăn 0.3 là ngọt.


Con này chơi mạch in là vô địch nè , bác TCM có luôn collet 6mm không ? nếu có em xin đăng kí mua đầu tiên nếu bác muốn bán, mà cái collet hiện có là bao nhiêu mm ?

----------

tcm

----------


## tcm

Con này em có đủ bộ. Collet đang kẹp là collet 6mm. Nhưng em không bán bác ạ.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

cảm ơn bác , với em không có cái gì không bán được , đến lúc bác không cần hay có cái khác khủng hơn , xin nhớ đến em nhé hehehe.

----------

tcm

----------


## thuhanoi

Thấy bác Nam có collet 3.175mm mà mình có collet 6mm, không biết của Nam có phải loại CHR (ATC), nếu nó thì đổi đi, mình cần 3.175
Nó nằm trong cục này:


_Chưa mài cái cà-lê để mở nên chưa có ảnh thật_

----------


## CKD

Để em kiểm tra cái collet rồi đổi bác nhé. Em cũng có  :Smile: .
Mà bác cần mấy cái?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Để em kiểm tra cái collet rồi đổi bác nhé. Em cũng có .
> Mà bác cần mấy cái?


Ok bác, chỉ có 1 cái thôi bác, mà không biết bác Nam có đổi không  :Big Grin: 
Té ra không cần cà lê, đưa khí nén vào nó thò cái đầu ra, vặn nhẹ là nó ra, nó có ren mịn phía trong lòng ống

----------


## CKD

Không đổi được rồi anh ơi.
Ảnh đây, khác quá xa.


Ngồi chờ ân huệ từ cụ Nam CNC vậy. Collet 3mm

----------


## thuhanoi

Uh, loại khác nhỉ  :Big Grin: 
Cụ Nam chắc cũng không có loại này. Bác nào có đổi nhé. Thk

----------


## Nam CNC

Anh thuhanoi ơi , cái của anh là hãng Nakanishi, cái của em là hãng Jager với precise nó lại theo 1 cái chuẩn rất khác nhau , nhìn giống giống nhưng bỏ vào không ăn khớp.


tại sao anh Thuhanoi không chơi cái sơmi 6-3.175 nhỉ , hình như china có bán , anh tìm trên taobao về , bỏ vào chơi luôn.... còn không có thì chạy máy tiện mấy hồi chứ anh. Cha Gacon tiện được á. Nếu anh cần 3mm thì em có sơmi thẳng 6-3mm thôi chứ không có 3.175.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Tuanlm

Em thì chơi cái nì

----------


## Tuanlm

> Chào các bác!
> Có đại ca em vớ đc cái này mà không biết dùng drive hay biến tần ntn cho nó chạy,em đăng lên đây có bác nào biết giúp đỡ em nhé!
> 
> Đính kèm 9234
> 
> Đính kèm 9235
> 
> Cảm ơn các bác đã quan tâm!


Chắc nó có ngoại hình như vậy

----------


## Nam CNC

Ông Tuần mấy cái kia collet với cái cán , ông có dùng không , nếu không hàng đổi hàng chơi đi , nếu nó gá đuợc dao 6mm đúng hệ tui.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Anh thuhanoi ơi , cái của anh là hãng Nakanishi, cái của em là hãng Jager với precise nó lại theo 1 cái chuẩn rất khác nhau , nhìn giống giống nhưng bỏ vào không ăn khớp.
> 
> 
> tại sao anh Thuhanoi không chơi cái sơmi 6-3.175 nhỉ , hình như china có bán , anh tìm trên taobao về , bỏ vào chơi luôn.... còn không có thì chạy máy tiện mấy hồi chứ anh. Cha Gacon tiện được á. Nếu anh cần 3mm thì em có sơmi thẳng 6-3mm thôi chứ không có 3.175.


Hi, cái này à bác Nam : http://world.taobao.com/item/4369613....3E89ve#detail

----------


## Nam CNC

chính xác rồi đó anh thuhanoi , rất đơn giản phải không anh hehehe.  Chuyện góc côn made china còn xét lại , chứ mấy cái lổ thẳng mấy cha china làm tốt.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Tuanlm

> Hi, cái này à bác Nam : http://world.taobao.com/item/4369613....3E89ve#detail


Mig21 có cho em 1 cái nhưng bỏ vô nó ko lọt.

----------


## sieunhim

> Hi, cái này à bác Nam : http://world.taobao.com/item/4369613....3E89ve#detail


bác thuhanoi có ship cho em ké mỗi loại mấy cái nhé, tks bác trước

----------


## Tuanlm

> Ông Tuần mấy cái kia collet với cái cán , ông có dùng không , nếu không hàng đổi hàng chơi đi , nếu nó gá đuợc dao 6mm đúng hệ tui.


Mấy cái đó gá được 2.6; 3 ; 4 thôi maria

----------


## thuhanoi

> bác thuhanoi có ship cho em ké mỗi loại mấy cái nhé, tks bác trước


ok                                                          .

----------

sieunhim

----------


## Gamo

> Mấy cái đó gá được 2.6; 3 ; 4 thôi maria


Ủa, sao tên hắn là Maria vậy?

----------


## Tuanlm

> Ủa, sao tên hắn là Maria vậy?


ah là vầy nè: Nam CNC -> Nam Mafia -> (có bác nào cắt...) => Nam Maria

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

làm mình cứ tưởng Nam Ozawa  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

2 cha ăn ở không quá ha , cha ếch thì cho tui sờ pím , cha nào thì cắt chim , còn cha chuyển qua Maria ...Ozawa , sao nghe giống hoạt động nhà thổ quá vậy.

----------


## thuhanoi

> 2 cha ăn ở không quá ha , cha ếch thì cho tui sờ pím , cha nào thì cắt chim , còn cha chuyển qua Maria ...Ozawa , sao nghe giống hoạt động nhà thổ quá vậy.


Bác cứ khắc mỗi danh hiệu một cái huy chương, hồi mô đi ốp đeo vào cho nó oách, khắc huy chương là nghề của bác mà  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, Nam CNC

----------


## kimchungmoz

cục này nhìn ngon quá

----------


## thuhanoi

> bác thuhanoi có ship cho em ké mỗi loại mấy cái nhé, tks bác trước


Vừa rồi mình có lấy mấy cái từ em này, không lấy giúp bác vì như vậy tốn 2 lần gửi hàng nên bác liên hệ mua trực tiếp từ em bé xinh xinh này nhé:


```
https://www.facebook.com/thuylinh.vu.370?fref=ufi
```

----------


## ahitech

nhiêu lúa bác ơi

----------

